# Echange Ipad 2 en garantie par ipad 3?



## bmxone (29 Février 2012)

Bonjour,

J'ai un ipad 2 acheté le 29/03/2011 qui a un problème de fuite de lumière au niveau de l'écran. Je sais que ce problème est pris en garantie et que mon ipad sera changé sur demande.
J'attends donc depuis près d'un an pour pouvoir me faire changer mon ipad juste avant la fin de la garantie 
Pensez-vous qu'il serait possible qu'Apple me l'échangera avec la nouvelle version du 7/03 ou j'aurais la fin des stocks d'Ipad 2?

Merci


----------



## Tosay (29 Février 2012)

Perso, je ne pense pas que tu auras le droit à un Ipad 3 (3 ??) sans devoir y mettre un peu d'argent au bout... ça serait illogique et tellement facile 

Je pense plus à un échange contre une fin de série d'iPad 2 ou limite un bon d'achat


----------



## cameleone (1 Mars 2012)

Tu auras un iPad 2. 
Apple conserve un stock de roulement spécifique couvrant les besoins des SAV pour les cas comme le tien de remplacement de la machine. Sachant que les appareils fournis dans le cadre d'un échange ont de fortes chances d'être reconditionnés. Ce ne sont donc pas des fins de série.
Et si tu prolonges la garantie d'un an (ce que tu peux faire au moyen d'un Apple Care pour iPad), dans un an tu auras toujours un iPad 2 en échange de ton iPad 2, puisé dans ce même stock spécifique.


----------



## Aloe-Vera (4 Mars 2012)

Tu auras évidemment un iPad 2.

Souviens-toi du problème avec l'iPod nano de première génération qui date de quelques mois seulement. Les gens concernés recevaient un iPod nano de 1ère génération en remplacement du produit défaillant, alors que le produit doit dater de 2006!


----------



## frolick10 (4 Mars 2012)

Aloe-Vera a dit:


> Tu auras évidemment un iPad 2.
> 
> Souviens-toi du problème avec l'iPod nano de première génération qui date de quelques mois seulement. Les gens concernés recevaient un iPod nano de 1ère génération en remplacement du produit défaillant, alors que le produit doit dater de 2006!





Par la suite l échange c est fait avec la dernière génération...  http://www.igen.fr/ipod/nouveau-programme-d-echange-pour-les-ipod-nano-1g-suite-maj-71312

http://forum.macbidouille.com/index.php?showtopic=353406


----------



## Lefenmac (4 Mars 2012)

Moi j'ai acheté une BMW en 1990 je compte la changer chez mon garagiste pourvu qu'il me donne le modèle 2012....


----------



## Aloe-Vera (4 Mars 2012)

frolick10 a dit:


> Par la suite l échange c est fait avec la dernière génération...  http://www.igen.fr/ipod/nouveau-programme-d-echange-pour-les-ipod-nano-1g-suite-maj-71312
> 
> http://forum.macbidouille.com/index.php?showtopic=353406



Exact, très certainement parce qu'il n'y avait plus de stocks pour 2 raisons:
- le produit n'était plus en production depuis au moins 6 ans
- les quantités en stock n'étaient pas prévues pour couvrir un soucis technique de cette ampleur

Concernant l'iPad 2, je pense qu'Apple en a en réserve.


----------



## bmxone (5 Mars 2012)

Merci pour vos réponses!
Je me doutais bien qu'elles iraient dans ce sens mais bon... on ne sait jamais


----------

